# Ski Binding Brakes, bend them?



## COUNT

I've done it and it's not a problem. If there's any contact between the ski and brake, you may have to push a little harder to get the brake up and it may not pop down completely when you take your ski off but it's a pretty minor issue you can fix with a quick tap.


----------



## cuzin

Generally not a problem for most bindings, but you should be careful if the binding has integrated risers like some Marker bindings. Bending the brakes can make it so the brakes don't seat properly into the risers when you click in.


----------



## backwoodsbridge

also after you bend them they may stick out past the edge of your skis when your boot is in making them easy to hook each other instant mono ski ( not good) to fix that take the boot back out and bend them back in using the side of the ski that way when you put your boot in they are nicely tucked away, regardless you can bend all sorts of curves in them


----------



## backwoodsbridge

using a cut off ski pole or a pipe is best to get the bends where you want them


----------



## ZGjethro

The higher your riser, the less angle you have to bend to get clearance and the brake sticks out less when depressed under your boot. You can file or grind the plastic tip on the edge side for additional clearance so you do not have to bend as much.


----------



## hullflyer

If you bend the brake bar the overall length will be shorter. Bigger the bend shorter the brake. If you bend it enough your ski will not stop. BEEN THERE, DONE THAT. It's ok to save money, but when your ski goes flying downhill you will wish you had not been cheap. If you are just skiing powder no big deal, but at the area I would say throw down the 40 bucks and buy the wide brake for your binding. Sorry, don't want to be Mr. negative just trying to help.


----------



## SSOWDEN

*pinheads from hell*

grow a pair and drop the knee. you silly alpinnnnners and your breaks


----------



## hullflyer

Why don't you tell reigning world cup champion Bode Miller to grow a pair pinhead.


----------



## SSOWDEN

I got someone to bite with a reference to a drunk. Pipes are better than pints.
Bode, stop drinking and grow a pair.
trolling, trolling, trolling.



hullflyer said:


> Why don't you tell reigning world cup champion Bode Miller to grow a pair pinhead.


----------



## freexbiker

when you free the heel you start to ski for real...


----------



## Matty

Isn't Telemark Norwegian for "hey wait for me at the bottom"?


----------



## Canada

I would recomend buyning the new brake. I think I found mine on the net for $30.00. I've done both and when I bent them it just was never quite right. The retraction when compressed and the loss of length on the bite of the brake. If your going to be on them alot, the $30 is worth it.


----------



## watahwatah

I also heard if the brakes get screwed up, I can just buy new longer ones for them. I'm leaning towards the cheaper pair... I don't fall that much.... 

Also, someone should reference that Norwegian definition on their websites so we can send that around when we need to. 

Snow.


----------



## SSOWDEN

*a funny*

I like it, of course my belly and saftey concerns add to the wait.



Matty said:


> Isn't Telemark Norwegian for "hey wait for me at the bottom"?


----------



## backwoodsbridge

free your heel fall down


----------



## Matty

I thought telemark skiing was only for trendy front range chicks who gave up snowboarding because it wasn't cool anymore.


----------



## Canada

That and the guys who couldn't keep up with their heels locked. Now they have an excuse!


----------



## crae

Bend the knee, squat to pee
Lock your heel, and ski for real


----------



## SSOWDEN

backwoodsbridge said:


> free your heel fall down


WHaaaaa, pinning is too hard


----------



## 1whitewattafoo

why dont you all stop being lame and get on a snowboard. Alpine and telein are both too easy. My first day on tele's I was totally rippin through cucumber bowl. Bring on the smack talkin' I can take it. by the way nice rymes guys you should be on americas got talent!!!


----------



## paulk

snowblading is where its at


----------



## SSOWDEN

*poet and knowit*

Gays on trays vs two planker wankers

I am really down with whatever gets grif goin'


----------

